# Cork



## LycomingWarrior (Nov 14, 2010)

Anyone know of a good video explaining how to lay cork rail bed? Do I put it down full or cut in half?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know about a video, but I'll offer a few tips:

1. Lay down one half of one piece, first, with the inside edge following a pre-marked centerline reference on your layout. I used hot glue,with dabs every few inches, working about 12" or 16" at a time. The hot glue offers very fast grab for holding the cork "half" along whatever curve you're making.

2. With a sharp, single edge razor, trim any excess hot glue that may have seeped out across the centerline edge.

3. Repeate the process for the mating other half, tucking the mating centerline edges closely together.

4. As you "navigate" around curves, you'll find that you'll have stagger (offset) between the ends of the left and right half pieces. Don't worry about that. Alternate your choice of "first" half piece to lay, always starting with the "short half" of the preceeding section.

I'm sure other people will have their own (and perhaps different) tips, but these general thoughts worked quite well for me.

Cheers,

TJ


----------

